# The meaning of "unroofed"



## KJenkins588 (Jul 11, 2011)

My provider is using the term unroofed in his documentation. Can't seem to find out what exactly he is doing and he is on vacation this week so unable to ask him. This is what is written down in the documentation

"The would has been packed but truly needs to be unroofed. I did unroof the pervious incision."

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cmartin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's pretty much what it sounds like - opening up by taking off the the top.  I've usually seen it with multiple cysts in the liver or the kidney.


----------

